# Shelf Mod



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> Well my wife has been asking me to build some shelfs in our two storage cabinets in our outback. I did the same mod in our old camper...wildwood hybrid. I went over to my grandfathers house to use his table saw to cut the peices and on the first cut I almost took 2 fingers off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Z- Glad you did not loose anything. Seems like there are those that have cut their fingers and those that will. Those table saws are nasty. Use your fingers for tightly gripping a cold one and relax


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Blood stains in the outback would be bad.
Lets be careful please, NO wounded Outbackers!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> [ I will post some pics when I am finished. [snapback]39209[/snapback]​


Pix of your fingers??















Your lucky. Those table saws don't negotiate well. They're usually all or none, well at least from my years as a nurse in ER.
I agree, grab a cold one and sit awhile or sit awhile and tell her how to make the shelves. hahaha


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Buy self at Home Depot...stop on the way for a 6-pack at 7-11.

Simple...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you only received stiches, it could have been alot worse. My Grandfather lost is thumb this way.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that there was no real serious damage beside some stitches
It really could have been worst.
Some times you think they have a mind of their own.
So be careful out there everyone!!
Don


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Glad to here there was no more damage than there was.

I had a similar incident back in the middle of April. I was cutting some boards to make the supports for the kitchen drawer mod when I got a little too close to the blade with my left index finger. I didn't cut it off but did allot of damage.

I had surgery 3 1/2 hours of surgery on 5/3/05. They reattached the tendon, did a skin graph and a simulalted nerve graph.
After five weeks I am still in a splint but making progress. I expect to have the
splint off next week and limited used of the hand.

Just a word of caution for all of you making modification. Please be careful ! This happened so fast I hardly realize what happened !

Keith


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This thread is making my skin crawl. I've been using table saws for 20 years now, I still have all ten digits, but I've had my share of close calls.

Understanding and respecting these machines is your best chance at not getting hurt.

Be very careful on your equipment guys.

Mike


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

My dad has done this twice in his 30 years of using a table saw...

Once (about 30 years ago) he sliced the tip of his index finger in half. He missed the bone, but he has no feeling in that tip.

Then about 5 years ago, he nicked his middle finger and the bone in the tip was shattered and the finger tip was torn up pretty bad.

I've never had a close call with any of my power tools... I have a problem with sharp knives. Complacency with anything sharp is dangerous!

PS Glad everyone posting is ok! I wouldn't want anyone to lose any fingers since that would make posting here harder!


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Glad to hear you came back with all ten digits! All power tools deserve respect but after using table saws for 25yrs or more they still scare me everytime I use mine. Keep those blade guards in place! Once I was cutting some 1/4 inch plywood and the saw kicked back a piece violently and it hit me in the stomach tearing a hole in my shirt and giving me a nasty gash. Just can't be too careful! Heal quickly!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad to hear you're OK. That could have been alot worse.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Velcro!









I have yet to cut myself with the scissors cutting velcro.

Mark

BTW, I'm glad you didn.t lose any fingers,

Mark


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Merlotwan...I had the same thing happen. I was cutting some pine and a piece kicked back and hit me in the stomach. Knocked me back about 10 ft. Luckily all I got was a cut that didn't even require stitches.. I haven't gone near that saw since


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

So who wants to make the kitchen drawer mod for me? After this thread I like the tip out thing more and more.......

Jared


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jared,

Good news is you don't need any power tools to replace the "tip-out drawer", unless you count a cordless drill with a phillips bit. You can't do a lot of damage to yourself with one of those, unless you really work at it. Anyway, I just finished doing this mod, relocating one of the slide-out drawers from the pantry. Cost about $7 to buy 22-inch drawer slide set and plastic mounting brackets from Home Depot. Now we have a full-length silverware drawer right under the coutertop, where it should be.

And glad to hear that Z's table saw injury wasn't worse. Those things can sure eat meat if they get ahold of you.

Bill


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yikes! Glad to hear you still have all 10. Those table saws really make me nervous. Be careful not to do that again, would ya'?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

McBeth said:


> Glad to here there was no more damage than there was.
> 
> I had a similar incident back in the middle of April. I was cutting some boards to make the supports for the kitchen drawer mod when I got a little too close to the blade with my left index finger. I didn't cut it off but did allot of damage.
> 
> ...


Keith
Glad your making progress recovering. action 
I was just watching a Bob the Builder video with our 2yr grandson Andy yesterday. I'll have to make sure he keeps his paws off of grandpa's tools.
Bill just did that mod this week. 
Good Luck 
Jan


----------

